# Freshwater Aquariums > New To the Hobby ? >  Suggestions for a 10-20 aquarium tank

## reallywt

Hi, my son really wants to get a fish tank. Probably somewhere in the vicinity of 10 to 20 gallons. Unlikely it will be larger than that period plan on it being a freshwater tank. I'm looking for suggestions on colorful low maintenance fish that would be suitable for that size tank, and being kept together. There might be no such thing, but I figure that asking on the site from people who are really into it, would help us make an informed decision.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping reallywt

I would say that you would be better looking into a freshwater tropical fish tank as there are some Stunning tropical fish tanks around these days and its a good starting point for anyone new to fish keeping. I would say go for the biggest you think you can get as after a few months of getting into this hobby you will be wishing that you got bigger  :lol: 
Amazon do some good deals on fish tanks and would work out cheaper than a fish shop the likes of this one is a good starter https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07KTBKL...jaz10cnVl&th=1

Then you just need to have a look at a few local fish shops for fish which again there are loads of choice, let us know how you get on and if you need any more help once sorted we are here to help.

----------


## sglinias

There are definitely some nice looking community fish you could keep in a tank like that. Check out different tetras, plattys, guppies, zebra danios etc. those would be smaller community fish. You couldnalso consider doing a shrimp/crab/snail and live plant tank with the correct light. I would personally make a small saltwater/reef tank of it was mine. Ive actually found them easier to maintain with the right equipment because many of those small freshwater fish have always been so delicate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

